# LP&W Update 10. Even if you haven't watched the others, SEE THIS ONE!



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

A landmark day. A very special report. Please watch and enjoy.. 

http://www.youtube.com/v/1z8H42SiS-...3E%3Cparam name="allowFullScreen" value="true">


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Still lots to do. I need to get the two outer lines going. I'm working fomr the inside out so I don't step on everything. I'm just happy I have 'em running.


----------



## Ron Senek (Jan 2, 2008)

Dave it looks good. I thought Manfred was filling his pickup with ballast didn't he share. When I get ballast I fill the whole truck less trips to pile.


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Sadly no Ron. We were shoveling the balast into containers on the tailgate of his pickup. I got 6 Home Depot 5 gal buckets full. Looks like I'll need about six more. I use up what I have then we'll make another trip. It's not that far away.


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Oh yea.. A big thank you and shout out to Stan Cedarleaf for the wonderful decals on the Illinois Central Chicago-St. Louis Ltd, the passenger train running in the vid. 

Thanks Stan!!


----------

